# Schwerer Unfall bei Wetten, dass...?



## Konov (5. Dezember 2010)

Wunderschönen Sonntag Morgen allerseits!

Gestern abend lief Wetten, dass...? Wo es zu einem folgenschweren Unfall gekommen ist.
Bei dem Versuch mehrere Autos mit Sprungfedern an den Füßen zu überspringen hat sich der 23jährige Samuel schwer verletzt und liegt nun auf der Intensivstation. Die Sendung wurde abgebrochen. In der 29jährigen Geschichte der Sendung ein einmaliger Vorfall.

Der ganze Artikel dazu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab die ganze Aktion nicht live gesehen, aber im Internet wenige Minuten danach die Meldung gelesen.
Mein erster Gedanke: Über Autos springen... klar dass das gefährlich ist. 
Werden die Wetten immer gefährlicher, damit der Zuschauer immer mehr geboten bekommt?
Und wenn der Kandidat noch so fit ist, ist das in Ordnung, solche Wetten durchzuziehen?
Über mehrere fahrende Autos zu springen, hat einen extrem hohen Risikofaktor, der Springer kann gegen die Autos prallen oder einfach auf dem Boden falsch aufkommen.

Ich möchte eure Meinung zum Thema in dieser Umfrage hören. Postet doch mal, was ihr davon haltet, dass solche Aktionen -vermutlich nur zugunsten der Einschaltquoten- gemacht werden.


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Typ wurde sicherlich nicht dazu gezwungen. Wenn er sich das zutraut, soll er es doch versuchen. Falls es nicht klappt, ist es seine Verantwortung.

Das ist nicht die erste Wette, bei etwas hätten passieren können. Es ist auch nicht das erste Mal, dass etwas passiert ist!


----------



## Tilbie (5. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Typ wurde sicherlich nicht dazu gezwungen. Wenn er sich das zutraut, soll er es doch versuchen. Falls es nicht klappt, ist es seine Verantwortung.
> 
> Das ist nicht die erste Wette, bei etwas hätten passieren können. Es ist auch nicht das erste Mal, dass etwas passiert ist!



Genau. Es wird keiner gezwungen, die Wetten sind freiwillig. Jeder der eine solche Wette macht muss sich dem Risiko eines Unfalles bewusst sein.


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Typ wurde sicherlich nicht dazu gezwungen. Wenn er sich das zutraut, soll er es doch versuchen. Falls es nicht klappt, ist es seine Verantwortung.
> 
> Das ist nicht die erste Wette, bei etwas hätten passieren können. Es ist auch nicht das erste Mal, dass etwas passiert ist!



Naja, von der Schwere des Unfalls her gesehen schon.
Das immer mal Kleinigkeiten schief gehen, ist ja auch normal in einer Live Sendung.

Der Kandidat hat in den zugehörigen Youtube Videos irgendwie einen etwas nervösen Eindruck gemacht. Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung jemanden antreten zu lassen, wenn das Risiko derart unberechenbar hoch ist. Es hätte auch alles klappen können, aber grade in so einer Sendung wo hunderte Leute direkt in der Halle davor sitzen... naja, da muss man doch die Nervosität mit einkalkulieren.

Als gäbe es draußen auf der Straße nicht genug Möglichkeiten sich zu verletzen.... klar ist es sein eigenes Risiko, aber das macht es doch nicht besser.


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, von der Schwere des Unfalls her gesehen schon.
> Das immer mal Kleinigkeiten schief gehen, ist ja auch normal in einer Live Sendung.
> 
> Der Kandidat hat in den zugehörigen Youtube Videos irgendwie einen etwas nervösen Eindruck gemacht. Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung jemanden antreten zu lassen, wenn das Risiko derart unberechenbar hoch ist. Es hätte auch alles klappen können, aber grade in so einer Sendung wo hunderte Leute direkt in der Halle davor sitzen... naja, da muss man doch die Nervosität mit einkalkulieren.
> ...


Gottschalk hat doch noch gesagt, wenn er nicht sicher ist soll er es lassen. Er hat gesagt er schafft dass schon und -> Selbst Schuld. Dass ist dann eigene Verantwortung wenn er es dennoch machen will.


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Gottschalk hat doch noch gesagt, wenn er nicht sicher ist soll er es lassen. Er hat gesagt er schafft dass schon und -> Selbst Schuld. Dass ist dann eigene Verantwortung wenn er es dennoch machen will.



Das ist schon richtig, aber worauf ich hinaus will ist eigentlich, dass er selbst vllt nicht in der Lage war die Lage richtig einzuschätzen und es deswegen in der Pflicht anderer gewesen wäre, ihn davon abzuhalten...

Ich frage mich jedenfalls schon, wie man so risikobereit sein kann und solche Aktionen durchzieht.


----------



## Lari (5. Dezember 2010)

Selber schuld. Und wohl halb so wild.
Dauernd sind gefährliche Dinge im TV, Extremsport oder dergleichen. Da kann halt was schief gehen. Shit happens.


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Selber schuld. Und wohl halb so wild.



Ich seh schon, alle abgehärtet hier 
Mit solchen Kopfverletzungen ist nicht zu spaßen. Er hätte auch direkt in der Sendung über die Wupper gehen können.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. Dezember 2010)

Die Möglichkeit, sich selber im Fernsehen präsentieren zu können, schaltet offensichtlich immer wieder bei Menschen das Gehirn zumindest teilweise ab.
Um so bedauerlicher, wenn dann sowas die Folge ist.

Aber das ist doch genau das was wir sehen wollen oder?
Fomel 1, Skiwettkämpfe jeder Art, Boxen, Ulimate oder Cage Fighting.....

Ich zitiere mal Rainhard Fendrich - Es lebe der Sport


> Explodieren die Boliden, ist das Publikum zufrieden
> Weil ein flammendes Inferno, schaut man immer wieder gern a
> Heiterkeit auf der Tribüne, das ist doch am Sport das Schöne


----------



## TrollJumper (5. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, alle abgehärtet hier
> Mit solchen Kopfverletzungen ist nicht zu spaßen. Er hätte auch direkt in der Sendung über die Wupper gehen können.



Ich fand ja eigentlich den Kommentar von Gottschalk "Hat's weh getan?" ein bisschen, naja dämlich.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Dezember 2010)

Der Kommentar war in der Tat sehr dämlich...
aber was soll man machen, er wollte es tun, er hat es sich zugetraut und hat dafür die Rechnung kassiert...

Außerderm waren es nicht normale Sprungfedern sondern spezielle Sportausführungen...
Und offensichtlich hat er es bei den proben ja auch geschafft.

Ziemliches Pech eben...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Dezember 2010)

Warum muss man bei sowas immer gleich den Moralischen raushängen lassen? Und seit wann werden die Wetten "immer gefährlicher"? Ich habe schon wesentlich extremere Sachen in der Sendung gesehen und diesmal ging es halt schief. Dafür wird sowas auch tagelang wieder und wieder geprobt, aber sowas kann halt immer passieren. Genervt bin ich nur davon, wie im Publikum gleich 20 Mann aufstehen, um mit der Kamera voll auf die arme Sau draufzuhalten.


----------



## Kartonics (5. Dezember 2010)

UND die ganzen armen mädels die justin bieber nicht mehr sehen konnten.


----------



## Thoor (5. Dezember 2010)

Tja, das Leben ist hart.

Er wollte es und schluss Ende aus.

Haha Edou der war geil xD


----------



## Potpotom (5. Dezember 2010)

Also mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen... der Mann war sich der Gefährlichkeit sicherlich bewusst und nahm es in Kauf. Passiert, leider.


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt beschweren sich schon die Tageszeitungen darüber das die YT-Videos so häufig angesehen werden ... I habs mir auch angesehen aber nru weil i wissen wollte was genau passiert ist udn i muss sagen .. dat sah ja sehr schmerzhaft aus und i drück dem Mann die Daumen das er keine Folgeschäden davon getragen hat.

Aber er kannte das Risiko ist wohl bei den Proben schon auf Popöchen geknallt, also hat er es im Endeffekt selber zu verantworten was passiert ist Und wenn Herr Gottschalk ihn auch noch gefragt hat ob er es sich wirklich zutraue und er antwortet mit Ja .. Tja dann heißt es wohl PP=Persönliches Pech so leid mir das Ganze auch tut.


----------



## Alcasim (5. Dezember 2010)

Warum machen alle so ein Drama wegen diesem Unfall? Es war eine (freiwillige!) Wette und er hat sie verloren. Punkt! 
Er war sich sicherlich über das Risiko bewusst, denn auch in den Proben hat er es ein paar mal nicht geschafft laut div. Medien. 

Und klar, es ist schlimm, dass das in einer Live-Show passiert ist und es vielleicht Kinder gesehen haben aber muss man das Thema deswegen so hypen? Ich sag ja nichts, wenn man in der Zeitung einen Artikel darüber bringt und die Leser darüber aufklärt, aber ist es denn wirklich nötig gleich eine ganze Seite damit zu füllen? Sogar in der grössten Schweizer Zeitung (www.20min.ch) richtet sich der erste Blickfang gleich auf etwa 5 Artikel die vom gestrigen Unfall handeln.

Sorry, aber es gibt eindeutig wichtigeres als irgend ein Unfall, der nun halt blöderweise in einer Live-Show vorgefallen ist.


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig, aber worauf ich hinaus will ist eigentlich, dass er selbst vllt nicht in der Lage war die Lage richtig einzuschätzen und es deswegen in der Pflicht anderer gewesen wäre, ihn davon abzuhalten...
> 
> Ich frage mich jedenfalls schon, wie man so risikobereit sein kann und solche Aktionen durchzieht.



Ich würde keinem Erwachsenen, der bei klarem Verstand ist, sein Selbstbestimmungsrecht absprechen.


----------



## TrollJumper (5. Dezember 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jetzt beschweren sich schon die Tageszeitungen darüber das die YT-Videos so häufig angesehen werden



Tja, Politiker beschweren sich ja auch über Gewalt in Computerspielen.
Und ob ich das auf Youtube seh, oder ob ich mir das auf einer "Best of" DvD anschau ist doch egal.


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Ich fand ja eigentlich den Kommentar von Gottschalk "Hat's weh getan?" ein bisschen, naja dämlich.



Stimmt, das war so ziemlich das bescheuertste was ich von dem je gehört hab, aber ich mochte ihn sowieso nie 

@MIghtymagic

Das würde ich auch nicht. Aber da kann man differenzieren, es gibt sicherlich ein mittelding!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Stimmt, das war so ziemlich das bescheuertste was ich von dem je gehört hab, aber ich mochte ihn sowieso nie



Ach kommt, so irre schlimm sah der Sturz auf den ersten Blick einfach nicht aus und wir wissen auch nicht, aus welchem Blickwinkel Gottschalk das mitbekommen hat, wenn überhaupt. Die Frage war in dem Moment etwas arg unglücklich, aber da konnte er auch noch nicht wissen, dass der Typ gleich auf die Intensivstation muss.


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ach kommt, so irre schlimm sah der Sturz auf den ersten Blick einfach nicht aus und wir wissen auch nicht, aus welchem Blickwinkel Gottschalk das mitbekommen hat, wenn überhaupt. Die Frage war in dem Moment etwas arg unglücklich, aber da konnte er auch noch nicht wissen, dass der Typ gleich auf die Intensivstation muss.



Naja, stimmt schon.
Aber wenn da einer übers Auto fliegt und hart auf dem Boden aufkommt... also von meiner Sicht aus konnte man ahnen, dass das keinen Kratzer geben würde.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Dezember 2010)

Panem et circenses

ist schon seit den alten Römern so


----------



## Tilbie (5. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, stimmt schon.
> Aber wenn da einer übers Auto fliegt und hart auf dem Boden aufkommt... also von meiner Sicht aus konnte man ahnen, dass das keinen Kratzer geben würde.



In den Proben is er doch auch nur auf'n Hintern gefallen.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Typ wurde sicherlich nicht dazu gezwungen. Wenn er sich das zutraut, soll er es doch versuchen. Falls es nicht klappt, ist es seine Verantwortung.
> 
> Das ist nicht die erste Wette, bei etwas hätten passieren können. Es ist auch nicht das erste Mal, dass etwas passiert ist!



Sollten die Sender nicht auch etwas verantwortung übernehmen?
Wenn jemand ankommt und sagt ich kann ein Flugzeug durch einen Eisenbahntunnel fliegen.
Dann können sie ja auch sagen:
"Ist dann aber ihre Schuld wenn sie sterben."

Wetten, dass... bietet doch schon lange kein wirkliches Niveau mehr.
Stumpfsinnige Wetten die immer schön gefährlich sein müssen sonst könnte der Zuschauer vor langeweile ja wegschalten.
Und irgendwelche dummen Aktionen allá(schreibt man das so >.<) Senf bad und co..


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2010)

Der Junge ist so gesehen selbst schuld.

Er hat sich mit der Wette beworben, er wollte auch nach den Proben unbedingt die Wette ausführen und das ZDF hat die nötigen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen getroffen. Das dann so ein Unfall passiert ist tragisch, aber es war zu jeder Zeit klar, dass so etwas passieren kann. Es gab schon einige gefährliche Wetten in der Sendung und es wird sie auch immer geben. Das gehört auch irgendwie dazu und bei jeder Wette kann irgendeine Sache schief gehen. Hier ist es passiert und damit muss man klar kommen. Das ZDF und Gottschalk haben schnell reagiert und die Sendung wurde abgeblasen.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2010)

So, nun ist ja klar was mit ihm los ist:
Prellungen am Rückenmark und kleinere Knochenbrüche an der Halswirbelsäule. Zurzeit ist er im künstlichen Koma und wurde heute operiert. Zurzeit hat er vorübergehende Lähmungserscheinungen, die aber verschwinden sollen. 



> _+ Samuel wurde mit schweren Lähmungserscheinungen eingeliefert
> + MRT (Magnetresonanztomographie) zeigte Schäden an den Gefäßen im Bereich des Halses_
> + _Thromben (Blutpfropfe im Blutgefäß), die zu einem Hirnschlag führen, hätten entstehen können – wurden mit Medikamenten behoben_


----------



## vollmi (5. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, nun ist ja klar was mit ihm los ist:
> Prellungen am Rückenmark und kleinere Knochenbrüche an der Halswirbelsäule. Zurzeit ist er im künstlichen Koma und wurde heute operiert. Zurzeit hat er vorübergehende Lähmungserscheinungen, die aber verschwinden sollen.



Hört sich so an wie der Unfall bei der letzten BMX Show bei der ich Zuschauer war.
Ich mein so blöd kann man bei jedem Barrenturnen aufkommen. Da könnte einer ne Bockspringwette eingeben und so einen Unfall bauen.


----------



## Valinar (5. Dezember 2010)

Gottschalk war ja sichtlich geschockt und wie es heißt hat er auch den Kandidaten gefragt ob es denn sein muss das die Autos immer höher werden müssen.
Und wohl auch den Helm musste er ihn einreden.

Unabhängig davon ob das stimmt bin ich der Meinung das der Kandidat ja alt genug ist und er letztlich die Hauptschuld trägt.
Wenn es schon bei den Proben probleme gab aber er es immernoch machen wollte(nichtmal entschärfen)...kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen.
Seine Gesundheit hat er hier klar selbst auf das Spiel gesetzt.
Und auch wenn ich nichts von Gottschalk halte aber ich denke nicht das er hier die Kandidaten zu irgendwas zwingt.


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon ob das stimmt bin ich der Meinung das der Kandidat ja alt genug ist



Er ist 23 und manche können in dem Alter keine 5 Meter weit denken!

Eben im Radio gehört, dass die Ärzte noch unsicher sind, ob er ganz wieder gesund werden wird, da er Neurologische Schäden davontragen wird, deren Ausmaß noch nicht abzusehen sind. 

Aber außer Lebensgefahr.


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Dezember 2010)

Mir ist die Umfrage mit zuviel Wertung versehen.
[X] Jeder muss bei den Dingen die er tut sein persönliches Risiko abschätzen.

Vermutlich sind schon mehr Personen an Gummibärchen erstickt, als Menschen die sich mit diesen Teilen über Autos stürzen.
Also geht von den Gummibärchen die seit eh und je bei Gottschalk stehen ein höheres Risiko aus.
Speziell die Aussenwetten waren bei Wetten dass schon immer nicht ungefährlich.
Und auch bei den Indoorwetten gabs genug gefährliche Aktionen.
Im Grunde wars einfach überfällig, dass sowas passiert und die letzten 30 Jahre hatten sie halt Glück.

Und auch wenn es wie bei den Grubenarbeitern herzlos klingt ^^.
Da liegt ein junger Mann selbstverantwortlich im Krankenhaus.
Und für die Toten beim der Notlandung, den Toten bei dem Waldbrand in Israel, den Glättetoten der letzten Tage hat niemand nen Thread aufgemacht.


----------



## Shaila (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde auch sagen selber Schuld. Aber so sind wir Menschen. Genau sowas wollen wir doch sehen. Die Menschen sind eben von Natur aus so. Wieso hat man denn sonst gefallen an z.B. Horrorfilmen ? Denkt mal darüber nach. Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit auch einen Film gesehen (Glaube das war sogar auf ZDF). Leider weiss ich nicht mehr wie der Film hieß aber er hat mich ziemlich zum Nachdenken gebracht.

Darin ging es um einen Mörder der seine Opfer in irgendwelchen Apperaturen tötet. Die Sache dabei ist nur das er selber dazu nichts beiträgt. Denn es gibt eine Internetseite und je mehr Leute sich auf dieser einloggen desto schneller stirbt das Opfer. Ich habe den Film gesehen und war ziemlich schockiert. Ich weiss wirklich nicht ob -nehmen wir mal an sowas würde in echt passieren (Hoffentlich nicht)- es anders verlaufen würde. Denn man wäre ja anonym auf entsprechender Seite.

Ich halte die Menschen für so grausam. Aber das ist mal wieder en wenig Off - Topic, hat nur sogut hier her gepasst. Hier ist es ja im Grunde nicht anders. Die Menschen sehen sich lieber gefährliche brutale Sachen an. Ohrensammler hat das auf Seite 1 schon ganz gut beschrieben.


----------



## Euphemia (5. Dezember 2010)

Tilbie schrieb:


> In den Proben is er doch auch nur auf'n Hintern gefallen.



Wenn er schon bei der Probe hingefallen ist wieso hat ers dann trotzdem gemacht. Es tut mir leid für ihn und für seinen Vater der im Auto sass aber ehrlich gesagt ist das seine eigene Verantwortung und find ich auch nicht so intressant. Bzw jeder muss wissen was er macht und er hats anscheinend nicht gewusst.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (5. Dezember 2010)

Tilbie schrieb:


> In den Proben is er doch auch nur auf'n Hintern gefallen.


.....Bereits bei den Proben war Koch gestürzt, wie er der _Badischen Zeitung_ sagte: "Der Wettteil klappt noch nicht. *Bei den Proben am Donnerstag bin ich zweimal schwer gestürzt." Die Proben hätten ihm zwar eine "gewisse Sicherheit" gegeben. "Ich bin aber doch noch skeptisch.*".....

Quelle: http://www.sueddeuts...amuel-1.1032204


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich würde keinem Erwachsenen, der bei klarem Verstand ist, sein Selbstbestimmungsrecht absprechen.




Darum geht es. Und das Argument "Manche Leute mit dem Alter können keine 5 Meter weit denken" 
zieht nicht. Das können viele Leute jeglichen Alters nicht. Da sind die Leute um die 23 nicht
einmal die Schlimmsten.
Dazu, dass die Wetten immer schwerer werden: Ist nicht einmal einer im Bagger den Kirchturm
seines Ortes hochgeklettert?

Was mich mehr stört ist die Schlampe Co-Moderatorin die überhaupt nicht in die Sendung
passt.


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Was mich mehr stört ist die Schlampe Co-Moderatorin die überhaupt nicht in die Sendung
> passt.



Warum Schlampe? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Olliruh (5. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Warum Schlampe? Hab ich was verpasst?



ey !

er hat es doch durchgestrichen


----------



## Damokles (5. Dezember 2010)

Mir persönlich, fehlt noch eine Antwortmöglichkeit:

- Ich schaue mir die Sendung nicht an

Das ganze Sendungskonzept nebst Moderator sind meiner Meinung nach ausgelutscht.
Sicher, Ende der 70er - Anfang 80er war das bestimmt ein revolutionäres Format!
Doch ein abgehalfterter Ü-60er mit großer Nase der sich in flippige Klamotten schmeißt
macht es eben nicht besser, wenn fingierte Wetten einem pseudo erstaunten Publikum presentiert werden.
Also passt so etwas überhaupt noch in diese Zeit?
Ich denke nicht und hoffe sie stampfen das Format & den Moderator endlich ein.


----------



## Tikume (6. Dezember 2010)

Es gab immer gefährliche Wetten und es hat sich niemals jemand dran gestört. 
Jetzt im Nachhinein zu kritisieren ist einfach und ziemlich dämlich. Das heisst nicht dass die Macher gewisse Dinge nicht überdenken sollten, aber vorwerfen kann man ihnen hier eigentlich wenig.

Prinzipiell müsste man alle gefährlichen unnötigen Dinge verbieten. Eigentlich muss man sich bei Sachen wie Boxen oder Motorsport an den Kopf fassen dass derartige Dinge erlaubt sind.

Aber kann man wollen dass alles verboten wird? Ja wohl auch nicht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Dezember 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Was mich mehr stört ist die Schlampe Co-Moderatorin die überhaupt nicht in die Sendung
> passt.



Ich finde die garnicht so übel. Anfangs bzw. vor "Wetten dass...?!" habe ich sie überhaupt nicht gemocht aber jetzt geht es.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Dezember 2010)

ich finde das auch albern so ein hype aus dem unfall zu machen.der junge mann war sich der gefahren bewusst udn hat noch beim abendessen mit gottschalk bestätigt, dass er sich das ganze zutraut und er sehr zuversichtlich ist.wie schon andere geschrieben haben,gab es schon viele gefährliche(re) wetten in der sendung udn auch schon unfälle....udn das gottschalk fragt: "hats weh getan" hier auszuschlachten ist auch nur nervig,denn stell sich doch bitte jeder mal die frage hier wie oft euch dieser satz schon automatisch über die lippen kam wenn ein freund/freundin z.b. gestürzt ist und sich ganz offensichtlich weh getan hat... 
und das solche schwachköpfe wie jack ass dagegen kinofilme produzieren wo stunts gezeigt werden die sonst was für eine verletzung hervorrufen können ist natürlich voll in ordnung,weil das ist ja auch irre komisch.ich möchte nich wissen was da für meldungen kommen wenn sich da so  ein irrer aus dieser truppe mal das genick bricht.und auch wenn man es nicht glauben mag.selbst die spinner sind volljährig...


----------



## sympathisant (6. Dezember 2010)

ich würd noch weiter gehen. wer für sowas bescheuertes seine gesundheit aufs spiel setzt, sollte die krankenhauskosten auch alleine tragen. nix gegen sport, aber die kosten für seine 10 minuten ruhm der allgemeinheit aufzudrücken find ich asozial.

trotzdem gute besserung.


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Dezember 2010)

Da saßen wir vorm Fernseher am Samstag Abend mit unseren beiden Kiddis (10 + 4 Jahre) und schauen gern gemeinsam Wetten Daß und dann sowas - das hat unseren Großen schon ziemlich geschockt - denn Kleinen nicht so - ZDF sei Dank daß die da nichts mehr zeigen. Was wäre gewesen wenn es bei RTL passiert wäre - 10 Einstellung und 100 Wiederholungen ?? Also ich fand es den Umständen entsprechend toll gemacht von Gottschalk und co wie sie mit der Sache umgingen, das ist professionell.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Dezember 2010)

Also ich muss ebenfalls sagen, dass der Kandidat daran selbst Schuld trägt. Das wird er sicherlich auch sagen, sobald er aufgewacht und extubiert ist. Was die Stürze bei den Proben angeht - Ich habe heute morgen das genaue Gegenteil gelesen. Er sei zwar hingefallen, aber nur leicht und erst nach dem Sprung, weil er ein bisschen falsch aufgekommen ist. Mir tut es ziemlich Leid für seinen Vater, der das Auto gefahren ist, weil er sich vermutlich noch Ewigkeiten Vorwürfe machen wird und sich fragen wird, ob er etwas hätte anders machen können.

Ich frag mich auch, wieso hier jeder den Kommentar von Gottschalk so in der Luft zerreißt. Natürlich war es nicht so toll, aber man muss auch bedenken, dass er den Sturz entweder anfangs gar nicht richtig mitbekommen hat, oder einfach geschockt war von der Situation. Jeder Mensch geht mit so etwas anders um und meistens ist man im ersten Schockmoment gar nicht in der Lage, die Situation richtig einzuschätzen - entweder es wird verharmlost oder überdramatisiert. Michelle Hunziker hat da einfach ruhiger reagiert und nach einem Arzt gerufen. Ich bezweifle, dass Gottschalk das im ersten Moment überhaupt realisiert hat, dass der Kandidat nicht einfach nur ein bisschen aufs Näschen gefallen, sondern wirklich schwer gestürzt war.

Ich persönlich hab das auch gestern nur auf YT gesehen und meine beste Freundin und ich haben erstmal gedacht, dass das gar nicht so schlimm ist. Als ich dann nochmal zurückgespult hab und mir das nochmal angeschaut hab, meinte ich nur knapp "Na ja, so blöd, wie der gefallen ist... Hoffentlich hat er nix an der Halswirbelsäule." Man kann einfach nur hoffen, dass die temporären neurologischen Ausfälle wirklich wie erwartet temporär bleiben und nicht noch Komplikationen entstehen.

Als ich Wetten... Dass noch regelmäßig angeschaut habe, dachte ich auch mehr als einmal "Na, wenn das mal gut geht..." Sicherlich ist der Quotendruck - gerade beim Megakonkurrent RTL mit dem Supertalent und DSDS - in den letzten Jahren deutlich gewachsen. Doch meines Erachtens gab es früher schon genauso schwere Wetten. Und wer sich mit einer Wette bewirbt und diese auch probt, der muss sich auch über die möglichen Konsequenzen im Klaren sein. Jetzt zu sagen "Man hätte das abbrechen müssen" ist völliger Humbug. Wenn doch sogar vorher noch gefragt wird, ob er sich das WIRKLICH GANZ SICHER zutraut und ob er nicht doch lieber aufhören will, muss er die Folgen auch tragen. Natürlich ist es schlimm, aber den Sender oder sogar Thomas Gottschalk dafür verantwortlich zu machen, ist Quatsch. Zumal Gottschalk sich vermutlich ohnehin große Vorwürfe macht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich dachte Wetten dass gehört doch in zwischen zu dem Frauentausch Rotze?


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es gab immer gefährliche Wetten und es hat sich niemals jemand dran gestört.
> Jetzt im Nachhinein zu kritisieren ist einfach und ziemlich dämlich. Das heisst nicht dass die Macher gewisse Dinge nicht überdenken sollten, aber vorwerfen kann man ihnen hier eigentlich wenig.
> 
> Prinzipiell müsste man alle gefährlichen unnötigen Dinge verbieten. Eigentlich muss man sich bei Sachen wie Boxen oder Motorsport an den Kopf fassen dass derartige Dinge erlaubt sind.
> ...



Wobei man schon sagen muss, dass das der Profi-Sport ist, den du erwähnst.
Das ist noch was anderes als dieser Zirkus bei Wetten, Dass...? ^^


----------



## Tikume (6. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei man schon sagen muss, dass das der Profi-Sport ist, den du erwähnst.
> Das ist noch was anderes als dieser Zirkus bei Wetten, Dass...? ^^



Du meinst noch unsinniger und gefährlicher?


----------



## Knallfix (6. Dezember 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es gab immer gefährliche Wetten und es hat sich niemals jemand dran gestört.
> Jetzt im Nachhinein zu kritisieren ist einfach und ziemlich dämlich. Das heisst nicht dass die Macher gewisse Dinge nicht überdenken sollten, aber vorwerfen kann man ihnen hier eigentlich wenig.
> 
> ...



This.
Die Reaktion der Medien auf den Unfall ist einfach nur lächerlich.
Hätte der Wetter einen Herzinfarkt beim Halmastäbchen ziehen bekommen, würde sich keiner dran stören.
Er war halt sehr aufgeregt ...

Es kann immer was passieren. 100% Absicherung gibt es nicht. Das nicht schon früher ein so schlimmer Unfall passierte, ist einfach nur Glück.

Knall


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du meinst noch unsinniger und gefährlicher?



Nein, da gibts halt entsprechende Regelwerke, das ist ja was anderes als wenn jemand sich in einer Show profilieren will, wo es weder vernünftige Reglements noch einen sportlichen Sinn dahinter gibt. Also "Wettkönig" zu sein fällt jedenfalls IMO nicht darunter


----------



## Tonkra (6. Dezember 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen... der Mann war sich der Gefährlichkeit sicherlich bewusst und nahm es in Kauf. Passiert, leider.




naja diese "logik" ist weitverbreitet.. trotzdem ist das was passiert ist dadurch auch nicht besser...

immer alles mit logik zu begründen ist auch "dämlich".
wenn er plötzlich querschnittsgelähmt wäre, wäre es trotzdem eine tragische sache.



Knallfix schrieb:


> Es kann immer was passieren. 100% Absicherung gibt es nicht. Das nicht schon früher ein so schlimmer Unfall passierte, ist einfach nur Glück.



trotzdem, so "cool" zu tun.. getreu dem motto "is doch normal passiert halt.." ist auch verkehrt.
ich bin jetzt keiner, der sagen würde "oh mein gott" aber das gegenteil ist ebenso banal.



Im übrigen, soll der jenige lähmungserscheinungen haben (halswirbel angeknackst und rückenmark) und jetz im künstlichen koma sein. is schon tragisch, wenn der vater in dem auto saß und die mutter im publikum. klar kann man sagen, er hats sichs ausgesucht.. macht es das für die eltern dann weniger schlimm?


ich mein, wenn nen rennfahrer seiner leidenschaft nachgeht und ums leben kommt.. ist das auch nicht schön, auch wenn sich derjenige den beruf (dessen leidenschaft es ist) ausgesucht hat. von daher versteh ich diese dumme abgebrühte haltung nicht.

das ist unreif.


----------



## Shaila (6. Dezember 2010)

Tonkra schrieb:


> naja diese "logik" ist weitverbreitet.. trotzdem ist das was passiert ist dadurch auch nicht besser...
> 
> immer alles mit logik zu begründen ist auch "dämlich".
> wenn er plötzlich querschnittsgelähmt wäre, wäre es trotzdem eine tragische sache.
> ...



Wo bestreitet jemand das es nicht schlimm ist? Aber du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst: Er ist selbst Schuld und der Vater auch, er hätte das ebenso wenig tun müssen. Wenn man sowas tut ist man sich den Gefahren in der Regel bewusst. Der Hype darum ist also im Grunde wie so oft lächerlich und das hat nichts mit wenig Mitgefühl zu tun.


----------



## vollmi (6. Dezember 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich würd noch weiter gehen. wer für sowas bescheuertes seine gesundheit aufs spiel setzt, sollte die krankenhauskosten auch alleine tragen. nix gegen sport, aber die kosten für seine 10 minuten ruhm der allgemeinheit aufzudrücken find ich asozial.



Hm. Ab wann ist es denn nicht mehr bescheuert? Darf ich noch reiten gehen? Was ist wenn ich schwer stürze und die Kosten auf die Allgemeinheit gehen? Ich meine Reiten ist ja auch nicht nötig und eigentlich blödsinnig man könnte viel sicherer die Freizeit zuhause auf dem Sofa verbringen.

Wie ist das mit Skifahren oder Mountainbiken? Gefährlich und Unnötig. Sollten alle selber die Krankenhauskosten bezahlen oder?


----------



## Tikume (6. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Nein, da gibts halt entsprechende Regelwerke, das ist ja was anderes als wenn jemand sich in einer Show profilieren will, wo es weder vernünftige Reglements noch einen sportlichen Sinn dahinter gibt. Also "Wettkönig" zu sein fällt jedenfalls IMO nicht darunter



http://www.ftd.de/sport/olympia/topnews/:winterspiele-in-vancouver-toedlicher-unfall-ueberschattet-olympische-eroeffnungsfeier/50073664.html


----------



## sympathisant (6. Dezember 2010)

ich weiss dass es schwer abzugrenzen ist. das betreiben von sportarten sollte natürlich jede KK bezahlen.

ich will aber nicht wissen was intensivstation, ärzte und material kostet. da kommen locker ein paar hunderttausend euros zusammen. und für sonen blödsinnigen stunt darf nun die krankenkasse zahlen, in die x versicherte einzahlen. 

ist ja nur meine meinung.


----------



## Davatar (6. Dezember 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Hm. Ab wann ist es denn nicht mehr bescheuert? Darf ich noch reiten gehen? Was ist wenn ich schwer stürze und die Kosten auf die Allgemeinheit gehen? Ich meine Reiten ist ja auch nicht nötig und eigentlich blödsinnig man könnte viel sicherer die Freizeit zuhause auf dem Sofa verbringen.
> 
> Wie ist das mit Skifahren oder Mountainbiken? Gefährlich und Unnötig. Sollten alle selber die Krankenhauskosten bezahlen oder?


Ich würd sagen: Wenn ich auf Stelzen mit nem Salto über ein mir entgegen kommendes Auto springen will, dann ist das bescheuert


----------



## Shaila (6. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen: Wenn ich auf Stelzen mit nem Salto über ein mir entgegen kommendes Auto springen will, dann ist das bescheuert



Das liegt ja wohl immer im Auge des Betrachters, was als "bescheuert" gilt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2010)

Zu dem, dass er die Kosten selber tragen muss: Ich weiss nicht, in wie weit das ernst gemeint war, aber als auf mtv scared lief, stürzte einer ziemlich besch...eiden aufs Gesicht. Da er nicht versichert war musste er die Kosten selber tragen. Dazu meinte er, dass er sich nicht nochmal in so Kosten stürzen will und so gefährliche Sachen lieber lässt.
Schade fand ich nur, dass er deswegen Schulden hatte. Klar, er war selber Schuld, aber wenn Junge Menschen wegen sowas Schulden bekommen, die sie für lange Zeit tragen müssen auch nicht das richtige. 
Wie überall fände ich hier ein Mittelmaß angebracht. Er soll nicht unter den vollen Kosten zu leiden haben, aber einen Teil, um zu sehen, was das neben seiner Verletzungen noch alles mit sich bringt/bringen kann.

Nichtsdestotrotz wünsche ich ihm natürlich baldige Genesung :>


----------



## Davatar (6. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das liegt ja wohl immer im Auge des Betrachters, was als "bescheuert" gilt.


Tjo, aber wenn Du Dir meinen Satz jetzt einmal laut vorliest, Dir vorstellst was das bedeutet und Dich dann ganz genau auf Deinen Verstand und Deine Vernunft konzentrierst, dann wird Dir womöglich (bzw hoffentlich) Deine Vernunft sagen: "Oha, tus besser nicht, das ist bescheuert!".


----------



## vollmi (6. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Tjo, aber wenn Du Dir meinen Satz jetzt einmal laut vorliest, Dir vorstellst was das bedeutet und Dich dann ganz genau auf Deinen Verstand und Deine Vernunft konzentrierst, dann wird Dir womöglich (bzw hoffentlich) Deine Vernunft sagen: "Oha, tus besser nicht, das ist bescheuert!".



Naja das sag mich mir auch wenn ich jemanden mit einem Stück Tuch im Rucksack aus einem Flugzeug springen sehe. Aber viele finden das absolut okay. Also doch im Auge des Betrachters.
Ich würd mich nichtmal trauen ein Treppengeländer auf dem Hosenboden runterzurutschen weil ichs für bescheuert halte und angst hätte mich zu verletzen. Handkehrum reite ich einen Militaryparcour mit 15 Hindernissen ohne drüber nachzudenken ab.

mfG René


----------



## Shaila (6. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Tjo, aber wenn Du Dir meinen Satz jetzt einmal laut vorliest, Dir vorstellst was das bedeutet und Dich dann ganz genau auf Deinen Verstand und Deine Vernunft konzentrierst, dann wird Dir womöglich (bzw hoffentlich) Deine Vernunft sagen: "Oha, tus besser nicht, das ist bescheuert!".



Ich persönlich würde mir das wohl sagen ja. Von einer Brücke zu springen mit einem Seil, da würde ich wiederum nichts dagegen sagen. Es hängt immer von der Person ab. Vielleicht gibt ihm sowas halt einfach den Kick. Das ist ja der Beweggrund für fast alle Extremsportler und ich finde das kann man eigentlich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://www.ftd.de/sp...r/50073664.html



Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass im Sport nicht auch Unfälle passieren können. Aber es gibt wenigstens eine Art Komplettrahmen für alle Disziplinen und Sicherheitsmaßnahmen, so dass man da auch etwas für die Sicherheit tut. 

Bei Gottschalk war davon irgendwie nicht so viel zu spüren...


----------



## Lari (6. Dezember 2010)

Du kannst im Grunde genommen bei sovielen Sportarten genau so fallen, dass es die gleichen Folgen hätte wie jetzt bei ihm.
Skateboarding in Pipes zum Beispiel, da kannst du dich genauso hinlegen. All das ist eben mit Risiko behaftet.

Natürlich klingt es krass, dass er über fahrende Autos springt, aber im Prinzip ist das auch nur ein etwas komplizierteres Bockspringen. Er hats sich ausgesucht, Gottschalk und die ZDF trifft im Grunde keine Schuld.

Die X-Games würde niemand in Frage stellen, wenn dort jemand verletzt wird, bewusstes Risiko eben.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Bei Gottschalk war davon irgendwie nicht so viel zu spüren...



Das ZDF hat für die nötigen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen gesorgt, die der Wettkandidat für den Versuch benötigte. Der Wettkandidat hat sich selber beworben, wollte die Wette auch nach den Proben immer noch durchführen und das ZDF hat die nötigen Voraussetzungen geschaffen. 

Der Unfall ist passiert und daran hat weder Herr Gottschalk, noch das ZDF schuld und wahrscheinlich auch der Kandidat nicht direkt. Wie man sich darüber aufregen kann, dass ein Unfall in einer Live-Show passiert, besonders bei einer so gefährlichen Wette wie diese, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Tikume (6. Dezember 2010)

Auch die beim ZDF haben soweit ich das gelesen haben Sicherheitsbeauftragte.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Dezember 2010)

In jeder Show ist ein Sicherheitsingenieur dabei, der schon im Vorfeld immer ein Auge darauf hat wie die Wetten vorbereitet werden und wie es um die Sicherheit bestellt ist.


----------



## vollmi (6. Dezember 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> In jeder Show ist ein Sicherheitsingenieur dabei, der schon im Vorfeld immer ein Auge darauf hat wie die Wetten vorbereitet werden und wie es um die Sicherheit bestellt ist.



Er hatte ja auch Helm und Protectoren an. Was hätte man besser machen können? Er ist ja nicht überfahren worden sondern auf dem Boden aufgeschlagen. Den Boden mit Matten auslegen hätte wohl das Sportgerät ansich ausser Gefecht gesetzt.

Klar die Autos hätte man noch mit Matten polstern können. Aber da ist er ja nicht aufgeschlagen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Dezember 2010)

Fazit: Er ist vom Sternzeichen Lemming


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie man sich darüber aufregen kann, dass ein Unfall in einer Live-Show passiert, besonders bei einer so gefährlichen Wette wie diese, ist mir schleierhaft.



Also wenn du mich damit meintest, ich kann dich beruhigen, von Aufregung bin ich weit entfernt 

Es ist viel mehr ein Unverständnis für die... ich scheue mich davor den Begriff zu verwenden... tue es aber trotzdem... Dummheit des Kandidaten.
Ich jedenfalls würde nicht auf die Idee kommen sowas zu veranstalten.


----------



## Caps-lock (6. Dezember 2010)

Wie schon angeklungen ist, müsstest du dann auch die X-Games, die Olympischen Spiele, Sport im allgemeinen und vor allem Formel 1 Rennen verbieten.
Ferner alle Talkshows, Reality Shows und alles was sonst noch Live in der Glotze kommt.
Gottschalk verantwortungsvoll gehandelt, das ZDF hat es auch.
5 Sekunden nach dem Unfall waren Sanitäter da und die Sendung wurde abgebrochen.
Der Mann, der auch als Stuntman gearbeitet hat (stand irgendwo in den Zeitungen) hat eine nunja dumme Sache versucht, wie sie auch bei Jackass passieren könnte. Er wurde so wie es aussieht im Flug vom Auto erwischt und war unter Umständen dann schon im Flug bewußtlos.
Mir tut sein Vater leid, der das Auto gefahren hat...

Und kannst du die Abstimmung mal weniger mit deiner eigenen Meinung färben bitte .
Es fehlt klar der Punkt: Der Typ ist Erwachsen und wenn er sich selbst umbringen will, soll er das machen. Solange er keine anderen Leute damit reinzieht.


----------



## Tikume (6. Dezember 2010)

lol ..


----------



## Caps-lock (6. Dezember 2010)

> Wien/Hamburg - "Gottschalk: Robbie holte Show aus dem Koma" - so überschrieb die Wiener Tageszeitung


Joar das hab ich heute auch schon in den Nachrichten gehört.
Im Grunde ist das doch ein Zeitungssupergau...
Das kann man schon nicht mehr Ente nennen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Dezember 2010)

Das mit dem Koma ist einfach nur hart... aua!
Trotzdem lustig - bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der Artikel sehr akkurat geworden wäre, hätte es da nicht diesen Unfall gegeben.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Also wenn du mich damit meintest, ich kann dich beruhigen, von Aufregung bin ich weit entfernt
> 
> Es ist viel mehr ein Unverständnis für die... ich scheue mich davor den Begriff zu verwenden... tue es aber trotzdem... Dummheit des Kandidaten.
> Ich jedenfalls würde nicht auf die Idee kommen sowas zu veranstalten.



Du nicht, aber er schon. Er war nebenbei Stuntman und hat schon einiges an Erfahrung gesammelt, denn er hat das ja nicht von Heute auf Morgen einfach gemacht. Sicherlich: Die Wette war und ist nicht risikofrei, aber er hat ja zumindest zwei Autos übersprungen ohne größere Probleme. Das es dann bei dem einen Wagen zum Unfall kommt war Pech oder Ungeschick.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Dezember 2010)

Tragisch, aber passiert. Beim Surfen zerlegt es jeden Sommer auch dutzende weltweit... und nicht nur da. Der Unterschied ist, dass es jetzt halt Millionen live gesehen haben und daher muss man sich drüber aufregen. Also bitte.. derjenige tut mir leid, aber er wusste, dass einiges passieren kann. Und er wirds ja auch überleben. Sogar beim Fußball sind schon Spieler gestorben... sollen wir jetzt Fußball abschaffen?


----------



## Loina (6. Dezember 2010)

ach paar wochen dann ist er wieder der alte,dieser vorfall wird doch nur hochgepusht von den ganzen medien.
Und die ganzen promis beten und geben ihren senf dazu nur um aufsehn zu erregen,wie billig das ganze alles ist nene.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Dezember 2010)

Loina schrieb:


> ach paar wochen dann ist er wieder der alte,dieser vorfall wird doch nur hochgepusht von den ganzen medien.
> Und die ganzen promis beten und geben ihren senf dazu nur um aufsehn zu erregen,wie billig das ganze alles ist nene.


Normal als der Unfall passiert ist haben ja auch mind. 10 Fotografen voll draufgehalten.

Geld und Sensationgeilheit geht halt vor.


----------



## Konov (7. Dezember 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Normal als der Unfall passiert ist haben ja auch mind. 10 Fotografen voll draufgehalten.
> 
> Geld und Sensationgeilheit geht halt vor.



Wobei die ZDF Kameras vorbildlich binnen Sekundenbruchteilen weggeschwenkt haben, wo klar war, dass er nicht mehr aufsteht.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Dezember 2010)

Der Unfall war numal zu 100% schuld von dem Kandidaten und dem Fahrer des Autos.
Wenn ich richtig informiert bin sein Vater.
Diese beiden Leute konnten aktiv in das Geschehen eingreifen.
Und ihr könnt davon ausgehen, dass das ZDF sicher Millionen für Anwälte, juristische Dinge und Versicherungen im Jahr ausgibt.
Die drehen genug selber, um zu wissen wie man mit gefährlichen Stunts umgeht und vor allem auch welche Sicherheitsvorkehrungen ein Fernsehsender bei Stunts zu treffen hat.
Die Sanitäter waren binnen Sekunden vor Ort, nachdem klar war, dass was ernsthaftes passiert war.
Der Junge ist sofort ins Krankenhaus gekommen und wurde vernünftig behandelt.
Er hat das ganze freiwillig gemacht und er wurde auch mehrfach gefragt ob er sich den Stunt zutraut. Ganz wichtig ist auch, dass es seine Idee war und er sich damit beworben hat.
Wenn Stuntmen beim Film ihrer Arbeit nachgehen, dann haben sie nicht so wirklich die Wahl zu sagen: Tut mir leid, diesen Stunt mache ich nicht.
Wenn das mehrfach passiert, sind sie ihren Job los.
Davon abgesehen wird unter Garantie auch irgendwas unterschrieben haben...

Das ZDF hat sich richtig verhalten, Gottschalk hat sich richtig verhalten, in dem er die Sendung abbrach. Die Ersthelfer haben sich richtig verhalten, die Sicherheitsingenieure haben sich ziemlich sicher richtig verhalten.
Und offensichtlich wissen auch die Ärzte was sie tun.
Selbst die Hunziker hat sich richtig verhalten, in dem sie nach einem Sichtschutz verlangte, um den Kandidaten vor den ganzen Gaffern zu schützen.

Daher nennt sich das ganze auch Unfall und nicht fahrlässige Körperverletzung.


----------



## eaglestar (7. Dezember 2010)

Bei der Auswahl der Antworten ist keine dabei, für die ich stimmen werde.

Der Kandidat ist Stuntman! Wenn jemand die Gefahr einschätzen kann dann er als Profi.
Des weiteren macht er diese Saltos bestimmt auch im Training (wenn auch ohne Autos) oder für eine andere Show.

Fazit:

*Berufsrisiko*



Trotzdem: Gute Besserung für den Stuntman


----------



## schneemaus (7. Dezember 2010)

Was ich vorhin nun gelesen hab... Anscheinend wurde Samuel vor der Show bei den Proben mehrmals gefragt, ob man nicht 5 Smarts nehmen könne oder einfach 5 kleine Autos, ob es denn so große Autos sein müssten. Und er hat an seiner Idee festgehalten, gesagt, er schaffe das, und wollte es unbedingt durchziehen. 
Wie ich das mitbekommen habe, hat er ja schon freiberuflich als Stuntman gearbeitet und wollte da eben auch hauptberuflich rein. Ob er sich dachte, dass das sein Karrierestart als Stuntman sein könnte - das kann wohl nur er selbst beantworten, wenn er morgen im Laufe des Tages aus dem Koma aufwacht und extubiert ist, wie das Klinikum ja ankündigt.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Dezember 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> sehr guter text


jo,caps das bringt das nochmal auf den punkt...
hab hier auch noch vom ZDF die reaktion auf den unfall kopiert:

ZDF-Sprecher Alexander Stock erklärte: "Die ZDF-Redaktion steht seit Samstagabend in engstem Kontakt mit der Familie des Wettkandidaten. Wir sind in unseren Gedanken bei Samuel Koch und hoffen, dass es ihm bald wieder besser geht." 
  Die bereitstehenden Sanitäter und ein Notarzt seien kurz nach dem Unfall beim Kandidaten gewesen, gleichzeitig sei ein Arzt aus dem Publikum aus der ersten Reihe sofort herbei geeilt, so Stock weiter. "Unmittelbar danach wurden eine Trage und ein Sichtschutz aufgestellt. Nachdem die Transportfähigkeit geklärt war, wurde er unverzüglich mit dem Rettungswagen ins Universitätsklinikum Düsseldorf gefahren." 
  "Wette wurde intensiv geprobt" 
Die Wette sei getestet und geprobt worden, so Stock. "Für die Wette wurde bereits bei den Proben für die zurückliegenden beiden Sendungen in München und Hannover jeweils ein Vortest durchgeführt." Dieses Verfahren sei bei schwierigen Wetten üblich, um die Bedingungen vor Ort in der konkreten Wettsituation zu testen, erklärt Stock. So sei aus Sicherheitsgründen in Düsseldorf etwa die dünne Gummimatte gegen eine 1,2 cm dicke Anlaufbahn getauscht worden. 
  "Der Kandidat hatte in enger Absprache mit dem ZDF die Durchführung der Wette intensiv geprobt. So wurde in Düsseldorf das Bühnenlicht so eingerichtet, dass der Wettkandidat während des Sprunges nicht geblendet wurde. Die Auswahl der Autos ist vom Kandidaten getroffen worden", sagte der ZDF-Sprecher weiter.
  ZDF untersucht Unfall
Samuel Koch ist nach ZDF-Angaben neben seinem Studium in Hannover als freier Akrobat und Stuntman tätig und aktiver Kunstturner. Er hat sich intensiv und sorgfältig auf seine Wette vorbereitet. Alle Wetten werden von Redaktion, Produktion und einem Sicherheitsingenieur des ZDF erst nach intensiver Begutachtung freigegeben. "Das ZDF wird den Ablauf und die Ursachen des Unfalls gleichwohl in allen Details noch einmal überprüfen und wird aus dem Ergebnis Konsequenzen bei der Auswahl von Wetten ziehen", so ZDF-Sprecher Alexander Stock.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Dezember 2010)

omg wenn ich das wieder lese... überall auf jeder seite, bei web.de, sogar die bild wieder mitm titel... würg.
die blonde schnepfe dramatisiert alles und dank bild und co. wird man wieder zugespamt mit pseudo mitleid und so...
und allen geht es ja so schlecht, fast so schlimm wie dem jungen mann selber... tzzz ja das war bestimmt hart mit anzusehen, ich bin sicher das is fast so schlimm wie selbst zu stürzen... kotz -.-

_Zitat M. Hunziker: "Zum Glück saß meine Mutter im Publikum. Ich dachte, es ist Schicksal: Zum Glück habe ich heute meine Mama dabei. Ich bin so froh, dass meine Mutter dabei war. Ich stand ja wie alle unter Schock."_


----------



## Tikume (7. Dezember 2010)

naja, ich finde die Hunziker eigentlich ok. Hinter dem einzementierten Grinsen scheint sie eigentlich recht locker zu sein und ist sich nicht zu fein, sich auch mal die Finger dreckig zu machen.

Ausserdem hat sie nette Titten.


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Dezember 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> naja, ich finde die Hunziker eigentlich ok. Hinter dem einzementierten Grinsen scheint sie eigentlich recht locker zu sein und ist sich nicht zu fein, sich auch mal die Finger dreckig zu machen.
> 
> Ausserdem hat sie nette Titten.



Das ist ja mal ehrlich^^ - ja die noch ok im Gegensatz zu anderen weiblichen Gestellen im TV.


----------



## sympathisant (7. Dezember 2010)

wie man von nem unfall zum thema titten kommt .. internet ist schon ne coole erfindung.

mir sind sie übrigens zu klein. ;-)


----------



## Independent (7. Dezember 2010)

HAHAHAHHA

Was haben denn die Leute erwartet was passiert wenn er verliert? -Das nur ein Gong kommt? 

Er springt mit Stelzen über Autos. Entweder packt man das oder man kackt so ab wie der Kollege.

So eine dumme Wette...haben die Leute nichts besseres zu tun? "Hey Papa, hol das Auto raus, wir springen drüber..." Mein Gott.


----------



## Konov (7. Dezember 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat sie nette Titten.



Damn right


----------



## ego1899 (7. Dezember 2010)

naja trotzdem barbie


----------



## Konov (7. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> naja trotzdem barbie



Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Dezember 2010)

Hm also grad wurd in den Nachrichten gesagt, dass er wohl nich wieder vollständig gesund werden wird.
Er kann die Beine nicht bewegen und die Arme nur unvollständig.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Dezember 2010)

Hier ein toller Artikel an dessen Ende Bezug zu diesem Thema genommen wird.

Und die Seite verstößt nicht gegen die Regel, damit das klar ist!

http://www.pi-news.net/2010/12/und-wieder-mal-ein-einzelfall/#more-167051


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Dezember 2010)

dann möchte ich mal ausnahmsweise mich zitieren 


> Und auch wenn es wie bei den Grubenarbeitern herzlos klingt ^^.
> Da liegt ein junger Mann selbstverantwortlich im Krankenhaus.
> Und für die Toten beim der Notlandung, den Toten bei dem Waldbrand in Israel, den Glättetoten der letzten Tage hat niemand nen Thread aufgemacht.


Und der Kreis ist geschlossen.
Ja die Resonanz auf jemanden, der sich völlig freiwillig selber in Gefahr bringt ist echt erstaunlich.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Dezember 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Und die Seite verstößt nicht gegen die Regel, damit das klar ist!



Nur gegen den gesunden Menschenverstand.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Dezember 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nur gegen den gesunden Menschenverstand.



Höchstens gegen das verquere Weltbild der Linken.


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Dezember 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Höchstens gegen das verquere Weltbild der Linken.



wie so oft: die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo in der Mitte...


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2010)

> Hm also grad wurd in den Nachrichten gesagt, dass er wohl nich wieder vollständig gesund werden wird.
> Er kann die Beine nicht bewegen und die Arme nur unvollständig.



hier die meldung

Der Typ wird vielleicht gelähmt bleiben, tja ich muss sagen, der Kerl tut mir jetzt wirklich Leid. Ob es das wert war? Sicher nicht...


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2010)

edit doppelpost ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Dezember 2010)

Würde mich mal interessieren, ob da die Unfallversicherung für aufkommt? Ich mein, das war doch nun schon ziemlich "grob fahrlässig"?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Dezember 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren, ob da die Unfallversicherung für aufkommt? Ich mein, das war doch nun schon ziemlich "grob fahrlässig"?


Ich denke mal, dass ZDF für "Wetten dass" eine Versicherung für sowas hat.
Und wenn nicht würde ich glauben, dass ZDF trotzdem für den Unfall aufkommt (falls die Versicherung nicht zahlt), alleine schon aus Imagegründen


----------



## sympathisant (8. Dezember 2010)

ja. hab in irgendeinem von den unzähligen artikeln gelesen, dass das ZDF für jeden kandidaten eine unfallversicherung abschliesst.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass ZDF für "Wetten dass" eine Versicherung für sowas hat.
> Und wenn nicht würde ich glauben, dass ZDF trotzdem für den Unfall aufkommt (falls die Versicherung nicht zahlt), alleine schon aus Imagegründen


aber nur solange das medieninteresse gross ist.da werden bestimmt die besten professoren eingeflogen...aber ist der rummel vorbei wird da ganz schnell ein rechtstsreit mit der versicherung draus...


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Dezember 2010)

Vor allem ist es etwas mies, dass jemand der sich mit voller Absicht einem Risiko ausgesetzt hat, besser behandelt wird, als Hans Mustermann, Vater von 2 Kindern, der von nem Besoffenen überfahren wurde und jetzt im Rollstuhl sitzt.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Dezember 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Vor allem ist es etwas mies, dass jemand der sich mit voller Absicht einem Risiko ausgesetzt hat, besser behandelt wird, als Hans Mustermann, Vater von 2 Kindern, der von nem Besoffenen überfahren wurde und jetzt im Rollstuhl sitzt.



Ich stimme dir zu und schlage vor wir nennen das Robert Enke-Syndrom. :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Dezember 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Vor allem ist es etwas mies, dass jemand der sich mit voller Absicht einem Risiko ausgesetzt hat, besser behandelt wird, als Hans Mustermann, Vater von 2 Kindern, der von nem Besoffenen überfahren wurde und jetzt im Rollstuhl sitzt.


Der würde sofort besser behandelt werden, wenn er in einer Reportage kommt. :\


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir zu und schlage vor wir nennen das Robert Enke-Syndrom. :>



Ja, weil Robert Enke auch behandelt wurde im Krankenhaus. Ist ja nicht so, dass er schon tot war.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Dezember 2010)

Augenscheinlich verstehst du nicht worauf ich hinaus will. Es geht ja schließlich nichtnur um die klinische Behandlung sondern auch um die Öffentlichtlichkeit bzw. deren Meinung zu dem, das passiert täglich etlichen Menschen ohne ähnlich dämliche Eigenverschuldung. Diese ganze Aufmerksamkeit ist pure Heuchelei aber auch der Grund für die bessere klinische Behandlung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Augenscheinlich verstehst du nicht worauf ich hinaus will. Es geht ja schließlich nichtnur um die klinische Behandlung sondern auch um die Öffentlichtlichkeit bzw. deren Meinung zu dem, das passiert täglich etlichen Menschen ohne ähnlich dämliche Eigenverschuldung. Diese ganze Aufmerksamkeit ist pure Heuchelei aber auch der Grund für die bessere klinische Behandlung.



Ja und? So ist das Leben, komm damit klar. Da muss man schon gar nicht so ein dumme Wortverbindung hervorbringen. Wer im Rampenlicht steht hat halt mehr Aufmerksamkeit. Das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so sein.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Dezember 2010)

Wieso komm ich denn damit nicht klar? Ich prangere einfach nur diese Heuchelei an und das werde ich wohl dürfen. Da brauch ich mir von dir nicht den Mund verbieten lassen nur weil du kein gescheites Gegenargument findest.
Mimimi.


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wieso komm ich denn damit nicht klar? Ich prangere einfach nur diese Heuchelei an und das werde ich wohl dürfen. Da brauch ich mir von dir nicht den Mund verbieten lassen nur weil du kein gescheites Gegenargument findest.
> Mimimi.



Natürlich darfst du das, aber anscheinend kommst du auch mit dieser Problematik nicht klar. Ich habe dir zu keinem Zeitpunkt den Mund verboten.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Dezember 2010)

Wieso vermutest du das ich mit dieser Problematik nicht klar komme? Ich bin einfach der Meinung das man nicht immer blind klatschen muss wenn in den Medien etwas tragisches berichtet wird - ist jetzt sehr allgemein ausgedrückt aber man sollte verstehen was ich damit sagen möchte. Ich bin nunmal sehr zynisch, gerade bei Themen die nicht gerne besprochen werden und da ich dieses Phänomen sehr vergleichbar finde ist auch der Syndrom-Gag keine dumme Wortverbindung sondern einfach eine kritische Meinung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wieso vermutest du das ich mit dieser Problematik nicht klar komme? Ich bin einfach der Meinung das man nicht immer blind klatschen muss wenn in den Medien etwas tragisches berichtet wird - ist jetzt sehr allgemein ausgedrückt aber man sollte verstehen was ich damit sagen möchte. Ich bin nunmal sehr zynisch, gerade bei Themen die nicht gerne besprochen werden und da ich dieses Phänomen sehr vergleichbar finde ist auch der *Syndrom-Gag keine dumme Wortverbindung sondern einfach eine kritische Meinung.*



Und das auf Kosten eines anderen Menschen...


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und das auf Kosten eines anderen Menschen...



Du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet. Aber nein, das stimmt nicht. Ich habe keinen Scherz auf Kosten eines Menschen gemacht, sondern einen auf die Kosten eines ganzen Haufen von Menschen. Hab ich Robert Enke kritisiert? Nein, ich habe die Massen kritisiert die solche Tragödien in die Höhe heben und andere schlimme Umstände vergessen zu scheinen. 

Zugegeben, ich stehe Robert Enke als Person ebenfalls nicht sehr positiv gegenüber aber das spielt hier absolut keine Rolle und das hat es auch nicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Dezember 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Hier ein toller Artikel an dessen Ende Bezug zu diesem Thema genommen wird.
> 
> Und die Seite verstößt nicht gegen die Regel, damit das klar ist!
> 
> http://www.pi-news.n...ll/#more-167051



"Proamerikanisch - für Grundgesetz und Menschenrechte"

Diese Seite ist eine Satire. Bitte, es muss so sein!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> "Proamerikanisch - für Grundgesetz und Menschenrechte"
> 
> Diese Seite ist eine Satire. Bitte, es muss so sein!



Lies dich durch und sieh selbst, anstatt eine Zeile alleinstehend zu zitieren und darum herumzutanzen wie um einen Götzen.


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Lies dich durch und sieh selbst, anstatt eine Zeile alleinstehend zu zitieren und darum herumzutanzen wie um einen Götzen.



Vielleicht ist die Seite nicht zwangsläufig eine Satire aber sie ist sehr offensichtlich parteiisch. IMO nicht die beste Quellenwahl.


----------



## Shaila (9. Dezember 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Lies dich durch und sieh selbst, anstatt eine Zeile alleinstehend zu zitieren und darum herumzutanzen wie um einen Götzen.



Bei allem Respekt, aber diese gesamte Seite wirkt für mich so, als wäre grundsetzlich alles was von oben (Der Politik) kommt Unsinn. Es wirkt so als wäre alles was im Fernsehen gezeigt wird eine einzige Verschwörung, als wäre alles falsch und sowiso alles Scheiße. Versteh mich nicht falsch: Es ist gut Dinge zu hinterfragen, es ist naiv alles was im Fernsehen gezeigt wird oder alles was die politiker sagen zu glauben. Es ist jedoch ebenso naiv alles was das Fernsehen oder ein Politiker sagt als Unwahrheit und eine Verschwörung abzustempeln.

Denn dann bist du genau zu dem geworden was du anprangerst.


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt, aber diese gesamte Seite wirkt für mich so, als wäre grundsetzlich alles was von oben (Der Politik) kommt Unsinn. Es wirkt so als wäre alles was im Fernsehen gezeigt wird eine einzige Verschwörung, als wäre alles falsch und sowiso alles Scheiße. Versteh mich nicht falsch: Es ist gut Dinge zu hinterfragen, es ist naiv alles was im Fernsehen gezeigt wird oder alles was die politiker sagen zu glauben. Es ist jedoch ebenso naiv alles was das Fernsehen oder ein Politiker sagt als Unwahrheit und eine Verschwörung abzustempeln.
> 
> Denn dann bist du genau zu dem geworden was du anprangerst.



/this


----------



## Konov (13. Dezember 2010)

*Samuel Koch wird nie mehr normal laufen*

spiegel artikel

Soviel zum Thema... sollten sich wohl alle Stuntmänner dieser Welt mal darüber Gedanken machen, dass sie auch mit dem Kopf bzw. Hals falsch aufkommen können und dann sowas bei rauskommt.
Traurige Sache!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Dezember 2010)

Setzen die sich nicht sowieso immer bewusst dieser Gefahr aus? oO Kann sein das ich mich irre, aber für wenn ich Stuntman wäre müsste ich mir darüber im klaren sein, denke ich....


----------



## Legendary (13. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> *Samuel Koch wird nie mehr normal laufen*
> 
> spiegel artikel
> 
> ...



Ja sauber...irgendwie hab ich ja Mitleid mit ihm und irgendwie auch überhaupt nicht. Ich würde so nen Scheiß NIE (!) machen weil ich ganz genau weiß das so etwas saugefährlich ist und es theoretisch das Leben kosten kann.


Jetzt gabs 30 Jahre lang Wetten Dass und jetzt wo etwas passiert ist merken die Leute auf einmal: "Huch, das kann ja auch gefährlich sein, was die da machen" Ziemlich engstirnig gedacht...


----------



## Livien (13. Dezember 2010)

Zwar schlimm, was da passiert ist, aber mal ehrlich: Solche Aktionen passieren Tag ein, Tag aus.
Das dieser Unfall in einer Fernsehshow passiert ist war Zufall. (Und somit im Allgemeinen nichts besonderes)


----------



## Dhundron (14. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Stimmt, das war so ziemlich das bescheuertste was ich von dem je gehört hab, aber ich mochte ihn sowieso nie
> 
> @MIghtymagic
> 
> Das würde ich auch nicht. Aber da kann man differenzieren, es gibt sicherlich ein mittelding!



GG Art. 2
(2) Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit. Die Freiheit der Person ist unverletzlich. In diese Rechte darf nur auf Grund eines Gesetzes eingegriffen werden.

BGB § 105
(2) Nichtig ist auch eine Willenserklärung, die im Zustand der Bewusstlosigkeit oder vorübergehender Störung der Geistestätigkeit abgegeben wird.

Nervosität oder Verpflichtungsgefühl ggü. Anderen =/= Störung der Geistestätigkeit

Grüße vom Amt ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2010)

Dhundron schrieb:


> GG Art. 2
> (2) Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit. Die Freiheit der Person ist unverletzlich. In diese Rechte darf nur auf Grund eines Gesetzes eingegriffen werden.
> 
> BGB § 105
> ...



Das eine hat doch mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.


----------



## Konov (16. Dezember 2010)

Dhundron schrieb:


> GG Art. 2
> (2) Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit. Die Freiheit der Person ist unverletzlich. In diese Rechte darf nur auf Grund eines Gesetzes eingegriffen werden.
> 
> BGB § 105
> ...



Den Zusammenhang musste mir erklären, bin schon einige Tage raus aus der Diskussion. ^^


----------



## sympathisant (16. Dezember 2010)

Dhundron schrieb:


> GG Art. 2
> (2) Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit. Die Freiheit der Person ist unverletzlich. In diese Rechte darf nur auf Grund eines Gesetzes eingegriffen werden.



hauptsache was zitieren und auf wichtig machen. grundrechte sind rechte die der bürger gegen den staat hat. der staat hat hier weder auf sein recht zu leben noch seine körperliche unversehrtheit einfluss genommen. vielleicht hat der BND das ganze ja irgendwie ... <setze hier eine krude verschwörungstheorie deiner wahl ein>


----------



## Dhundron (6. Januar 2011)

Symphatisch bist du mir aber nicht, Sympathisant.

Fang ganz vorn an zu lesen, dann verstehst du evtl.

Für Konov:



Konov schrieb:


> (..) Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung jemanden antreten zu lassen, wenn das Risiko derart unberechenbar hoch ist.





Edou schrieb:


> Gottschalk hat doch noch gesagt, wenn er nicht sicher ist soll er es lassen. (..)





Konov schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig, aber worauf ich hinaus will ist eigentlich, dass er selbst vllt nicht in der Lage war die Lage richtig einzuschätzen und es deswegen in der Pflicht anderer gewesen wäre, ihn davon abzuhalten...





M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich würde keinem Erwachsenen, der bei klarem Verstand ist, sein Selbstbestimmungsrecht absprechen.





Konov schrieb:


> ich auch nicht. Aber da kann man differenzieren, es gibt sicherlich ein mittelding!



Also habe ich hier die Lösung für eure Diskussion dargelegt:

GG Art. 2
(2) Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit. Die Freiheit der Person ist unverletzlich. In diese Rechte darf nur auf Grund eines Gesetzes eingegriffen werden.
(Allgemeines Persönlichkeitsrecht)

Um dem Stuntfahrer also sein Recht auf eigene Entscheidungen etwas zu tun abzusprechen, ist ein Gesetz notwendig. Differenzieren oder ein Mittelding finden, geht also nicht.

BGB § 105
(2) Nichtig ist auch eine Willenserklärung, die im Zustand der Bewusstlosigkeit oder vorübergehender Störung der Geistestätigkeit abgegeben wird.

Mit diesem Paragraph wäre sowas z.B. möglich. Für diesen Falle zwar nicht, aber welches Gesetz hier zutreffen würde, weiß ich nicht.


Grüße und cucu^^


----------



## Potpotom (6. Januar 2011)

Dhundron schrieb:


> BGB § 105
> (2) Nichtig ist auch eine Willenserklärung, die im Zustand der Bewusstlosigkeit oder vorübergehender Störung der Geistestätigkeit abgegeben wird.
> 
> Mit diesem Paragraph wäre sowas z.B. möglich. Für diesen Falle zwar nicht, aber welches Gesetz hier zutreffen würde, weiß ich nicht.


Der Stuntman war klaren Verstandes, das kannst du einem nicht mal eben absprechen - nur weil er vllt. eine dämliche Idee hat. 

Solch einen Paragraphen gibt es glücklicherweise nicht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Januar 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Der Stuntman war klaren Verstandes, das kannst du einem nicht mal eben absprechen - nur weil er vllt. eine dämliche Idee hat.
> 
> Solch einen Paragraphen gibt es glücklicherweise nicht.



Das will er auch garnicht, eher im Gegenteil!


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2011)

Grundsätzlich darf der Sender sämtliche Stunts verbieten, egal wie gefährlich oder ungefährlich sie sind. Dafür gibts auch Sicherheitsverantwortliche beim Sender, die sowas entscheiden dürfen. Das hat mit persönlichen Rechten eines Stuntman gar nichts zu tun. Die Frage ist doch, ob der Sender das Risiko tragen will oder nicht. Bei zu hohem Risiko wird der Stunt auf jeden Fall abgesagt, schliesslich will man keine Klage riskieren.


----------



## Dhundron (7. Januar 2011)

Natürlich kann ein Sender entscheiden, welche Stunts er in seiner Sendung zulässt. 
Das fällt in die Kategorie Hausrecht aber mit meiner Aussage hat das eigentlich nichts zu tun.

Mir ging es generell um das Recht auf einen Eingriff in die Freiheiten Anderer.

Das ZDF und der Stuntman waren sich über die Wette einig; Konov ging es darum, dass ein anderer den Stuntman von seinem Vorhaben hätte abhalten müssen, da dieser durch Nervosität die Lage nicht richtig einschätzen konnte. 

Deshalb mein GG-Post, welches Ausnahmen (auf Grund von Gesetzen) des Allgemeinen Persönlichkeitsrechts zulässt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Januar 2011)

Schon wieder lauter Juristen hier im Forum. Der Sender hätte den Kandidaten davon abhalten müssen, über Autos zu springen, die Schrittempo fahren? Warum? Genau das ist es doch, was die Leute sehen wollen. Ganz besonders dann, wenn halt was passiert. Oder weshalb gab's fünf Minuten später den Horror-Artikel in der Bild und warum haben die ganzen Schmocks im Publikum mit den Kameras voll draufgehalten?
Jetzt finden das alle plötzlich völlig verwerflich, viel zu riskant und völlig übertrieben. Komisch nur, dass genau sowas Quote bringt. Aber die Platten von Heino kauft ja schließlich auch keiner. Oder WoW-Gold.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

ja aber mal ganz ehrlich...

was war denn daran bitte so gefährlich...?
klar jetzt kommt bestimmt ein "siehst doch was passiert is", aber das war einfach nur ne verkettung von unglücklichen zufällen meiner meinung nach...

er is einfach verdammt unglücklich gestürzt mehr nich. bei den proben ging alles gut und da hat er das wohl auch nich zum ersten mal gemacht. die sache is tragisch aber deswegen über die absetzung der sendung nachzudenken is lächerlich. in den ganzen jahren gab es ja wohl gefährlichere wetten als das da... wetten? 

(sorry ^^ ok los macht mich schon nieder...)


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

sooorry 4 doppelpost handy spinnt


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ja aber mal ganz ehrlich...
> 
> was war denn daran bitte so gefährlich...?
> klar jetzt kommt bestimmt ein "siehst doch was passiert is", aber das war einfach nur ne verkettung von unglücklichen zufällen meiner meinung nach...
> ...



Stimmt vollkommen.
Ich bin auch schon Fallschirm gesprungen, was genauso schief gehen, kann, aber dann wäre ich ne Pfütze und kein Koma Patiet, 
genauso wie die ganzen Parkour-Idioten. Da gabs auch unzählige Fälle mit ähnlichen Auswirkungen.
Oder die Leute mit diesen Gleit-Erdhörnchen-Anzügen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ac0miuyXV4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das steht übrigens auch auf meiner To-Do Liste. 
Ich Wette sogar, ich werde nach dem ersten Flug, süchtig danach, 100x Geiler als Fallschirmspringen. 

PS: (zumindest glaube ich das er Komapatient ist. Habe das Thema in den Nachrichten nicht weiter verfolgt und bin nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand was seine Gesundheit betrifft, aber das spelt ansich auch eigentlich keine Rolle bei dem Diskussionsthema "itself").


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

kurze anmerkung:

die dinger heißen wingsuits und soweit ich weiß brauch man dafür weit über 100 solosprünge mitm fallschirm oder sogar 300 oder so weiß nich mehr... aber is schon geil sowas...

findeste bestimmt viel bei utube unter wingsuit oder birdmen wie die springer sich nennen


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> kurze anmerkung:
> 
> die dinger heißen wingsuits und soweit ich weiß brauch man dafür weit über 100 solosprünge mitm fallschirm oder sogar 300 oder so weiß



Du must in der Regel 23-30 Sprünge absolvieren (Wenn du ein Naturtalent bist, kannst du schon nach 10 Sprüngen alleine Springen, abhängig von deinem Lehrer und seiner Einschätzung dirbezüglich).

Dann brauchst du natürlich noch Routine, also 50-100 Solosprünge solltest du schon haben, bevor du dich an den Wingsuits versuchst.
(Vorher werden die dich das auch nicht machen lassen, weil du ja im Prinzip neben dem normalen Fallschirlmsprung (Landung), ja noch die Gleitphase hast, und da solltest du ja nicht gerade an einem Berg zerschellen.

Deine Schätzung kommt also ganz gut hin. Ist nur Eurotechnisch Schweineteuer.
Da fällt mir ein, ich hab noch so nen 50% Rabatt Schein, für ne Trainerlizenz, aber die gesamte Ausbildung kann ich mir zur Zeit eh nicht leisten, außerdem Gilt der Gutschein für Bayern, und da jedes WE runterzufahren, kostet auch unmängen. 

Aber ich bin ja noch Jung, ich hab Zeit.


----------



## Dhundron (10. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Schon wieder lauter Juristen hier im Forum. Der Sender hätte den Kandidaten davon abhalten müssen, über Autos zu springen, die Schrittempo fahren? Warum? Genau das ist es doch, was die Leute sehen wollen. Ganz besonders dann, wenn halt was passiert. Oder weshalb gab's fünf Minuten später den Horror-Artikel in der Bild und warum haben die ganzen Schmocks im Publikum mit den Kameras voll draufgehalten?
> Jetzt finden das alle plötzlich völlig verwerflich, viel zu riskant und völlig übertrieben. Komisch nur, dass genau sowas Quote bringt. Aber die Platten von Heino kauft ja schließlich auch keiner. Oder WoW-Gold.



Nö, ich bin kein Jurist. Aber lies dir meinen Post einfach noch mal durch, statt einfach loszuposaunen wie Potpotom.

Mit keinem Wort habe ich gesagt, dass der Stuntman davon hätte abgehalten werden sollen.

Ich habe gezeigt, dass man einer Person nicht einfach so sein Selbstbestimmungsrecht nehmen kann.


----------



## Potpotom (10. Januar 2011)

Dhundron schrieb:


> Nö, ich bin kein Jurist. Aber lies dir meinen Post einfach noch mal durch, statt einfach loszuposaunen wie Potpotom.
> 
> Mit keinem Wort habe ich gesagt, dass der Stuntman davon hätte abgehalten werden sollen.
> 
> Ich habe gezeigt, dass man einer Person nicht einfach so sein Selbstbestimmungsrecht nehmen kann.





Dhundron schrieb:


> BGB § 105
> (2) Nichtig ist auch eine Willenserklärung, die im Zustand der Bewusstlosigkeit oder vorübergehender Störung der Geistestätigkeit abgegeben wird.
> 
> Mit diesem Paragraph wäre sowas z.B. möglich. Für diesen Falle zwar nicht, aber welches Gesetz hier zutreffen würde, weiß ich nicht.



Ich sagte lediglich, dass es auch damit nicht möglich wäre... aber gut, posaune ich halt weiter rum. Man man man, das sich Leute immer gleich angegriffen fühlen müssen. *augenroll* 

Der ganze Abschnitt hat absolut garnichts mit dem hier aufgekommen Fall, die Pflicht des ZDF den Verunfallten an dem Stunt zu hindern (welch Irrsinn), zu tun... aber ja, ich posaune nur rum.


----------



## Dhundron (10. Januar 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich sagte lediglich, dass es auch damit nicht möglich wäre... aber gut, posaune ich halt weiter rum. Man man man, das sich Leute immer gleich angegriffen fühlen müssen. *augenroll*
> 
> Der ganze Abschnitt hat absolut garnichts mit dem hier aufgekommen Fall, die Pflicht des ZDF den Verunfallten an dem Stunt zu hindern (welch Irrsinn), zu tun... aber ja, ich posaune nur rum.



Ach wirklich? Habe ich etwas anderes behauptet?



Dhundron schrieb:


> Mit diesem Paragraph wäre sowas z.B. möglich. *Für diesen Fall zwar nicht*, aber welches Gesetz hier zutreffen würde, weiß ich nicht.



Der erste Satz bezieht sich auf den Gesetzestext an sich, nicht auf den Fall mit dem Stuntman.

Und ja, du posaunst rum. Du liest vllt. was jemand schreibt, verstehst es aber nicht und antwortest trotzdem.
Angegriffen fühl ich mich nicht, aber es ist nervig sich ständig zu wiederholen weil manche sich nicht die Mühe machen das Geschriebene zu verstehen.


----------



## Potpotom (10. Januar 2011)

Zu verstehen? Da gibt es nichts zu verstehen weil es absoluter Käse ist.


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> was war denn daran bitte so gefährlich...?





Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Der Sender hätte den Kandidaten davon abhalten müssen, über Autos zu springen, die Schrittempo fahren?


Also Schritttempo war das nun wirklich nicht. Die Autos hatten doch ein rechtes Tempo drauf und Saltos über bewegliche Ziele sind nunmal recht waghalsig, da muss man dann eigentlich schon damit rechnen, dass früher oder später was passiert.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. Januar 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also Schritttempo war das nun wirklich nicht. Die Autos hatten doch ein rechtes Tempo drauf und Saltos über bewegliche Ziele sind nunmal recht waghalsig, da muss man dann eigentlich schon damit rechnen, dass früher oder später was passiert.



Also wenn Du mich schon zitierst, dann wenigstens vollständig:



> Genau das ist es doch, was die Leute sehen wollen. Ganz besonders dann, wenn halt was passiert. Oder weshalb gab's fünf Minuten später den Horror-Artikel in der Bild und warum haben die ganzen Schmocks im Publikum mit den Kameras voll draufgehalten?


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Also wenn Du mich schon zitierst, dann wenigstens vollständig:


Okok sorry, die Hälfte des Satzes war auf Deine Aussage bezogen, die andere Hälfte auf die andere Aussage. Mea culpa.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (16. Januar 2011)

Aber noch mit der Kamera draufhalten...das ist wirklich trauig,zu sehen wie jemand Schmerzen hat,und sowas noch aufnehmen.Waren sicher solche Leute die alle Wetten selbstgefilmt ins Internet geben.


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Januar 2011)

Doktor schrieb:


> Aber noch mit der Kamera draufhalten...das ist wirklich trauig,zu sehen wie jemand Schmerzen hat,und sowas noch aufnehmen.Waren sicher solche Leute die alle Wetten selbstgefilmt ins Internet geben.



Ist der Druck keine Fotos --> Keine Kohle


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2011)

Tja, nun ist es offiziell: Gottschalk hört nach 25 Jahren Wetten, dass...? auf. Nach der Sommerpause ist Schluss mit ihm und wie die Serie weitergeht ist natürlich noch unklar. Schade, sehr schade sogar.


----------



## Tikume (13. Februar 2011)

Ich bin sicher ein aalglatter 08/15 Moderator der Marke Markus Lanz / Jörg Pilawa wird es auch ganz toll machen *hust*


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher ein aalglatter 08/15 Moderator der Marke Markus Lanz / Jörg Pilawa wird es auch ganz toll machen *hust*



Ich sehe eher einen Herr Jauch demnächst dort. :X


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (13. Februar 2011)

Juhu....not


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sehe eher einen Herr Jauch demnächst dort. :X



Ne, also den Jauch kann ich mir da nich vorstellen... Weiß eigentlich jemand, wieso der kein Stern TV mehr moderiert?


----------



## Caps-lock (13. Februar 2011)

Ich würd da eher noch Raab sehen.
Der hat ja bewiesen wie er mit internationalen Promis umgehen kann.
Davon abgesehen kennen viele Promis an deutschen Moderatoren/Entertainern eher Gottschalk und Raab.

Ansonsten könnte das Aufhören auch nur ein Testballon gewesen sein um Selbsbestätigung zu bekommen.


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ne, also den Jauch kann ich mir da nich vorstellen... Weiß eigentlich jemand, wieso der kein Stern TV mehr moderiert?



Weil er doch bald eine Talk-Sendung bei der ARD hat. 

Und Tikume wird wohl Recht behalten: Das ZDF will wohl Pilawa als Ersatz für Gottschalk holen. =/


----------



## Tikume (13. Februar 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ansonsten könnte das Aufhören auch nur ein Testballon gewesen sein um Selbsbestätigung zu bekommen.



Ich denke nicht dass jemand wie Gottschalk das nötig hat. Da schliesse ich mich noch eher der aktuellen Spiegel-Theorie an.
Ich glaube allerdings nicht dass er diese Entscheidung einfach so revidieren wird.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. Februar 2011)

Bwahahaaa! Ich bepiss' mich vor Lachen, wenn das am Ende Florian Silbereisen macht!


----------



## Tikume (13. Februar 2011)

Dann eher noch Hape Kerkeling 

Oder wir schicken einfach Zam zum ZDF.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2011)

Also ich bin für Zam :>


----------



## myxir21 (13. Februar 2011)

Der einzige der dazu fähig wäre ist Raab.

Bei Pilawa schlafen selbst die 60+ jährigen vor dem Fernseher ein

Jauch ist zu viel Journalist und zuwenig Entertainer

Harald Schmidt würde noch gehen

Kerkeling wäre auch ok, der ist aber schon fast zu überdreht.

Auf keinen Fall aber Pocher. Der versucht wie Raab zu sein, ziehlt nur unter die Gürtellinie, aber ohne lustig zu sein.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Februar 2011)

Für mich ist Hape Kerkeling eigentlich der einzige Mensch auf dieser Welt der die Show auf die bisherige Art und Weise glaubwürdig weiterführen könnte


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Februar 2011)

Hape Kerkeling? Oh man der nervt ja sogar meine Oma.
Dann doch lieber Florian Silbereisen.


Letztendlich ist die Serie ohne Gottschalk eh tot, der Nasenbär war halt das Aushängeschild.
Auf der anderen Seite glaube ich nicht wirklich das er aufhört, ich meine 1 Jahr noch dann hat er 25 Jahre voll (?!). Allerdings ists natürlich nen guter Vorwand für ihn jetzt in Rente zu gehen - genug Kohle dürfte er haben.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also ich bin für Zam :>



Zam und Stefan Raab sollen sich ein Metzger-Duell liefern. Wer es schneller schafft, eine Sau auszuweiden und zu Mettwurst zu machen, bekommt die Sendung!


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2011)

wer is denn florian silbereisen? 

bin so froh das ich kein tv guck ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> wer is denn florian silbereisen?
> 
> bin so froh das ich kein tv guck ^^



Das war doch dieser immer fröhliche Psychopath, der versucht mit seinem Grinsen die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reissen.

Sei froh das du ihn nicht kennst...


----------



## Tikume (15. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht mag ja Mike Krüger


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Februar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vielleicht mag ja Mike Krüger



Ich bin so froh, dass ich keine GEZ-Gebühr zahle. Rechtmäßig!


----------

